# Homemade dish soap



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm looking for a dish soap recipe, I've found a great dishwasher soap recipe, but I'm almost out of liquid dish soap and would rather make my own rather than buying from a store. Anyone have any good recipes?


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I found this on pintrest. Haven't had time to try it yet but would love to know if you do and how it turns out. Just reading thru it looks like a lot of work but I bet it's worth it.

http://chickensintheroad.com/house/crafts/how-to-make-liquid-soap/


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

That does look like quite a bit of work. I have to admit it's a bit daunting, not sure if I want to dive in with this on my first attempt at soap making. My dishwasher recipe is a simple measure, mix, and store recipe. If I do get up the nerve to try this I'll post my results!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Saw a vid of WWII where a woman talked about saving soap bits and tying them in a cloth then pouring very hot water over it and swishing it around to liquify it. I haven't tried that, but don't see why it wouldn't work. I'd use plain lye soap or Ivory, also heard Octagon is good if you can find it. (note to self, try this!) If anyone else does this, let's hear from you?


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

That does sound like it would work well, I've been liquifying plain bar soap on the woodstove, perhaps I could find a way to make it work for dish soap.


----------

